
Microsoft says it’s no longer planning VR support on Xbox - joubert
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/20/17485852/microsoft-xbox-one-no-vr-headset-support-windows-mixed-reality-e3-2018
======
canada_dry
This is how MS operates... they're kinda like spoiled rich toddlers that want
the same toys as their friends, but get bored quickly and throw them away
after a few minutes.

They've spread themselves so thin in all areas they don't know what to
concentrate on and don't have the discipline and long term commitment to their
new ventures.

IMHO, VR/AR is the future of how humans will interface with their computers.
Sure, it's still maybe 10 yrs away from really taking hold, but it will surely
happen and MS will - as always - be a follower and not a leader.

